# 1996 F250 7.3L Diesel



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok where to start? mmmmmm. . . . . . 
Just bought it last night. Plugged it in last night, This morning I had tried to start it. Low power. Charged batteries. Still the same. 

KC2006 came over. Looked at batteries, can't find culprit to why they would still have low on power. Took them to the store for check when KC left. 1 battery was bad. had to buy a new one. Put both batteries in. NOTHING!! No lights no power, or anything. 

This is my first diesel truck.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

OH boy....welcome to "diesel power". Hope it gets worked out


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

first off, you should always change batteries in pairs. 

if you have nothing now that you put the new battery in, you may have missed a wire. 

which battery did you change??


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

deff replace both batteries....sounds like corroded terminals or bad ground cable???


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ground cable is good too. I just don't have the funds to replace both batteries.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you don't have 100 bucks? i wouldn't buy a 1996 diesel and try to get into the plowing business then....your looking at $1000-$3000 in upkeep per year....sorry if i'm being harsh, but i'm faced with these repairs every year....batteries, starters, trannys, ball joints ect..it cost $400 just to keep the oil and filters changed each year.


----------



## snowescape (Jan 1, 2009)

Try the starter solenoid. It's a common but often times overlooked problem. You can try to jump the solenoid by taking some all metal vice grips or something like it, put one side of the handle on one side and the other part of the handle on the other side. At the same time have someone turn the ignition key.
WARNING: This causes a lot of sparks, and it's kind of scary the first time you do it.
If it starts to turn over you know you need a new starter solenoid. Don't worry, they're cheap and easy to install.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

tjctransport;717393 said:


> . Which battery did you change??


The Passenger Side Battery.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jay brown;717445 said:


> you don't have 100 bucks? i wouldn't buy a 1996 diesel and try to get into the plowing business then....your looking at $1000-$3000 in upkeep per year....sorry if i'm being harsh, but i'm faced with these repairs every year....batteries, starters, trannys, ball joints ect..it cost $400 just to keep the oil and filters changed each year.


I just didn't have 100 to puchase another battery with me last night. More money is in the bank. I didn't know how much batteries would cost me.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I found a #25 amp fuse blown in the distribution box on the driver side fender. Put in a new fuse. Still no power or anything.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Progress? Ok. Here's an update! 

Charged batteries again. Didn't register on battery tester. 10 minutes on charger, doing both batteries, SAW lights and power! Now, tried to turn it over. All I am hearing is some relay clicking away as I try to start it. I am charging both at once right now on 12V fast, not boost.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just stopped in real quick, I'm out runnin errands today. 

If you get it charged up and the starter still clicks, I say pull the starter and get it checked. I really don't see how the starter would just take a crap but maybe the cold did something to it. That starter was replaced in like september.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

and whats number 25 fuse location? manual should say.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

need to look it up


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

kc2006;718578 said:


> and whats number 25 fuse location? manual should say.


according to the manual, trailer back up lamps and Trailer running lamps.
I might just take it to a shop to get the shifter tightened. some mechanicals are not for me.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Lemme know what happens after you charge it up again. Like i said, i'd get the starter checked and go from there. If it ends up being the starter i'll get it replaced because it has warrenty. 

I'm headed back out, either post here or text me, i can check on here from my phone.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll text you Kc2006!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i think you may have missed a wire when you put the battery in. if i remember correctly, there is the large cable, and a small wire on both the pos and neg terminals. if either of those small wires are not connected, you will get nothing, and the truck will act like there are no batteries in it.

also, let those batteries charge for at least 24 hours to top them off before you try to start it. the starter draws a lot of power, and if the batteries are not at or near 100%, the power will go to the starter, and nothing will go to the computer to manage the fuel.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

tjctransport;718647 said:


> i think you may have missed a wire when you put the battery in. if i remember correctly, there is the large cable, and a small wire on both the pos and neg terminals. if either of those small wires are not connected, you will get nothing, and the truck will act like there are no batteries in it.
> 
> also, let those batteries charge for at least 24 hours to top them off before you try to start it. the starter draws a lot of power, and if the batteries are not at or near 100%, the power will go to the starter, and nothing will go to the computer to manage the fuel.


I'll try to leave the charger on all night till 4:00PM tomorrow. That would be 24hrs. I did not miss any cables. Just loosened the bolts while everything was intact, then lifted the connectors off of the battery posts.

I'll be taking off the starter tomorrow and getting it tested.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

If it's clicking find out where from. if its the starting solenoid Try an follow the wire from the starting sol. an follow it to the starter. they get corroded and won't make current. It happened to me before a couple times i just cleaned it up a bit an it was fine after that.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you. I'll be checking it tomorrow.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Paradise, i didn't mean to hit you too hard earlier...i misunderstood you about not having$100....good luck wiht the truck and welocme to PS! BTW you'll love the 7.3, thats what i drive daily


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jay brown;719058 said:


> Paradise, i didn't mean to hit you too hard earlier...i misunderstood you about not having$100....good luck wiht the truck and welocme to PS! BTW you'll love the 7.3, thats what i drive daily


Oh it's ok. I get that all the time.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Problem fixed? I'll know in a few days to see what happens. 

I replaced 2 batteries KC2006 had in there under warrany. Started right up with no problem. If it dies, it's going to the shop after I have the starter checked and/or replaced.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Today, I am thinking about running it, Keep it unpluggged from 9AM to 10PM tonight.


----------

